# Solo Training



## Poggy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi all, firstly sorry if this post has already been posted...

I've searched for JKD schools in my area, but haven't found any. So, what i'd like to know is...
In a couple of months, i'll probably be taking up either Kick Boxing / Kung Fu (as they both have schools in my area), but i'd prefere JKD as i like the idea of it not been limited, and after studying Kung Fu for a short period in the past, i can see why JKD is more effective.
But anyway, my question is... If i was to take up kick boxing, is there any way that i can learn 'JKD' on my own?
I've started reading the books about it, learning the ideas of it, etc (e.g. leading arm/leg for attacking = less distance, etc, and how to get more power, etc).
But is there any ways i can train on my own? (Along side learning ... kickboxing).
Is there any DVDS, etc out there that could help?

Regards,
Dan (Poggy)


----------



## JPR (Feb 1, 2005)

The answer to your question is both yes and no.  Yes there are many things JKD you can solo train, but there are others which you simply can not.  You can solo train stuff like footwork, punching / kicking mechanics, accuracy, and core techniques.  Other items such as combat measure, trapping, bridging gap, reaction, timing, etc. are harder.  At somepoint in your training you will find the need to bring "aliveness" to your JKD and that really requires a training group / partner.

 There are many threads in the JKD area about how to solo train (I have started a few of them) that might help you.

 JPR


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 1, 2005)

What JPR said.. you really need to train for a good amount of time with someone who understands the *energy* and *theory* of JKD..in order for the lightbulb to click on. Even the Vunak/Cruse video tapes/DVDs won't get you the timing/energy/applications understanding you need. One way you can speed things up would be to attend a Vunak/Cruse or other good JKD seminar.

I trained for years and I _began_ to understand the deeper theories at 6 months but it was maybe 4 or 5 years into my JKD path, reading everything Bruce wrote, etc.. before I truly understood what he was trying to say, and what *real, alive, mutating* JKD was about.


----------



## still learning (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello, In the begining of my martial arts training. We had a Sensi who said I can teach you karate, but you also much train at home. The suggestion at the time was for every one hour of class, practice 5 hours at home. I think many of us don't and train only in school. Solo training has it's own benifits.
 Having a teacher to correct us will only make you better. You do not want to solo train the wrong way or incorrect movements. Those who do practice at home will show the most improvements all the time. ......Aloha


----------

